# Chrono turns 6!



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Old man Chrono turns 6 today. He still hasn't gone grey yet which is pretty cool. He celebrated with lots of new toys and a bacon cake!













































He has a fantastic 'leave it'. And he is very obedient when I tell him where to go and where to sit, which in this case was in a chair. 









Of course he went for the bacon roses first. I shouldn't have bothered with the cake, just gave him a pile of bacon. :crazy:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday big guy!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Love the cake/chair pictures....what a good beautiful boy...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Chrono! Hope you enjoyed your toys, cake, and piano music.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Happy birthday to him. Love his ears#

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Chrono!!


----------

